# Which deodourant do you use?



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

As title.

I think my body has got used to right guard now so it doesn't really work. Never rated it anyway. What do you use and is it any good?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i use spit and grit


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Is use dove and is pretty good. How anyone uses lynx I do not know.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Lynx, I've got fanny following me 24/7*

*I don't, and I haven't.

Right Guard or Sure.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

This one is hands down the best i've used, you could go for a three day rave bang 45 women, become homeless for a month and you still feel as fresh as a daisy, it last's about a year too, it doesn't have a scent (thats what bodyspray/aftershave is for) but kills all bacteria dead and dpesn't leave any residue so you can break out your black saturdarday night fever shirt without any worries of dodgy white armpit stains. :thumbup1:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1288


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paco-Rabanne-Ultraviolet-Man-Deodorant-Stick-75ml-/170761468968?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Fragrances_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item27c22d3c28#ht_500wt_922

I use the Paco Rabanne deo stick as it doesnt have aluminium in and smells good. last ages too.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

sure 4 men it wont let you down


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

im old school i use old spice and brute .....


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Mitchum is the only one that stops me getting sweat patches!


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Try this mate - http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/driclor-roll-on-for-excessive-sweating_1_1254.html

It's a little rough on the skin but one treatment and I literally can't sweat for a few days, even doing cardio :lol:

Once a week does the trick for me, I could sweat in a fridge without this stuff :blink:

Ps. put it on right before you fall asleep because it starts itching after 10 mins or so!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

i heard rotton fish is nice or tuna oil...if worn in the gym you get all the weights to yourself,,,lol.......dove or good old brut old skool


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Febreze works a treat


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The 1st one I see on the shelf


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Or one that some chick says she likes


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sure - Definitely best stuff going


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Need2Grow said:


> Try this mate - http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/driclor-roll-on-for-excessive-sweating_1_1254.html
> 
> It's a little rough on the skin but one treatment and I literally can't sweat for a few days, even doing cardio :lol:
> 
> ...


I combine this with Mitchums in the summer, no sweating at all!!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I use loads of deoderant but I need better stuff as I sweat so much. Even if I use Lynx dry by the end of the day the armpits on my tshirt are completely soaked.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> I combine this with Mitchums in the summer, no sweating at all!!


How does that product compare to mitchums? I have tried loads of ones in the supermarket without any noticable difference but that sounds better?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> I combine this with Mitchums in the summer, no sweating at all!!


Same combo as me mate haha


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Parki79 said:


> How does that product compare to mitchums? I have tried loads of ones in the supermarket without any noticable difference but that sounds better?


It is a treatment rather than deodorant, normally I sweat just standing still but this completely kills all sweating for me, just hate putting it on as it itches for a while!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Think I will give that a try then as I dread summers days. I feel like I should be ringing my tshirt out it isnt very nice.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I sweat loads & in a shirt its a nightmare! Since using Driclor & Mitchums i dont ever get sweat patches


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> I sweat loads & in a shirt its a nightmare! Since using Driclor & Mitchums i dont ever get sweat patches


So after reading that site, you put it on at night then wash it off in the morning? Then just use your normal deoderant in the day? So it kind of takes a few weeks to kick in?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm supposed to use deodorant now? Jeez, where does it end?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i use either nivea in the girls section but smells of cream or gilette gel stick, both good and tested in asia!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i use curry powder...


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Parki79 said:


> So after reading that site, you put it on at night then wash it off in the morning? Then just use your normal deoderant in the day? So it kind of takes a few weeks to kick in?


I don't bother washing it off tbh, just add normal deodorant on top in the morning.

Works the next day for me, although I think the effects are best the more often you use it. I stick to once a week as its harsh on my skin.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Au de pussy juice!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I use lynx, or even asda or tescos own, sometimes adidas - all depends what I get for Xmas n bday


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Insignia deodorant for everyday use.. and when going out Paco Rabanne Millionaire or Giorgio Armani Code.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Mitchum 48hr, is the best I have ever used, sweat what sweat.

It places the lotion in the basket or it gets the hose again. Sh1t I need to go bed.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will try that and the Odaban stuff is supposed to be similar. Will work out cheaper as I end up using loads of deoderant through the day. Will save me coin if I can use that a few times a week then just use a bit of deoderant each day. Will post my feedback


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Old spice


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

whatever has the nicest looking can


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

The one thats on offer or Lynx.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i use a variety of the mini lynxs and a few anti persps

fave lynx right now is fever and excite

anyone tried the new attract one?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I usually buy anything that smells half decent and is on offer. I shower more times than a scat porn star though.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Sure 48hr Roll on


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sure 4 men


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Which ever ones boots are allowing you to test


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Always use Lynx.

I dont buy it, The mrs does. Maybe she thinks I stink.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure quantum only one that works for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Nivea Sport or Right Guard


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i warm up easily so surmen 48hr anti-p is all i can use, decodrants do nothing for me, they get sprayed on my body and neck anti-p under arms and on my back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Which ever ones boots are allowing you to test


funny u should say that, when i was a kid and we used to go and meet birds in city centre, we used to walk through rackhams get a few sprays of expensive aftershave and then go and meet them lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> funny u should say that, when i was a kid and we used to go and meet birds in city centre, we used to walk through rackhams get a few sprays of expensive aftershave and then go and meet them lol


I still do it if i'm meeting somebody and have forgotten to sweeten up. Joop or ck1 was the tester of choice back in the day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

joop lol, that was my fragrance of choice back in the day


----------

